# i7 920 vs 980x ???



## jgoff14

Anyone done or seen a comparison against these two or even the 975? I would be curious as to how INSANE they are!


----------



## ganzey

980x > 975 > 920


----------



## jgoff14

Ofcourse, but how much?


----------



## ScottALot

Well, the 980X is 3.33GHz out of the box and the 920 is 2.66GHz. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## jgoff14

no, what kinda speed difference is there in cpu intensive things like calculations and such, if you used the 920 as a benchmark how much faster is the 980x 10x 20x .....


----------



## 87dtna

Stock for stock, the 980x will genuinly whip the 920 because of the extra clock speed and extra cache.  However, clock for clock (say both are at a moderate OC of 4.2ghz or so) the 980x will only be better at extra CPU tasks like rendering/encoding....and I extremely doubt it will be ''triple the price'' worth it.  Once the price tag of the 980x comes down to a reasonable level, like under $500 atleast, it may be worth it.  But that won't happen for probably a year.  The I7 920 is extreme overkill for 95% of tasks.  When overclocked, nothing is going to be slow no matter what you are doing.

Oh and the 975 is a complete waste of money, no sense in buying a quad for the same price as the hex core with more cache and 32nm.


----------



## BuddyLee81

This will give you a better idea of how better the 980x is compared to the i7 920 at 3.33ghz with the 2 added cores on the 980.  Demo provided by Maxishine of Australia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCXjaS6AmZw&feature=channel


----------



## ScottALot

Haha, I'm subbed to that gun ^

From 1-10 1 being mainstream and 10 being extreme enthusaist, the 920 will work from 1-9, and the 980X will be 10 for those guys who are constantly rendering, etc...


----------



## 87dtna

Well, that link makes it seem worse than it really is. 

An OC on the 920 to 4-4.2ghz will make up for the 2 less cores.  Yes of course you can OC the 980x, but you still only paid 1/3 the price for the 920 with the same performance when overclocked as the 980x at stock speeds.
The 970 will be out in quarter 3 of this year, which is the same thing as the 980x except 3.2ghz stock speed and locked mulitplier at 24 (plus turbo so 26 really).  Expected price on release is in the 500's, so nearly half price.  That might actually be worth the upgrade then.
And yes I know intel is getting totally retarded with their CPU naming....the I7 970 will be a hex core and the 975 is a quad....stupid intel.


----------



## tossy

The Intel Core i7 975 have a much higher Stock Clock, it has an unlocked multiplier.

The Intel Core i7 980X Extreme Edition also has a major advantage over Quad-Cores in Games that can utilize 4 Cores.  If you have 6 Cores, you can offset those background tasks to 2 cores while leaving 4 empty and dedicated cores just for your quad-cored application.


----------



## Intel_man

87dtna said:


> Stock for stock, the 980x will genuinly whip the 920 because of the extra clock speed and extra cache.  However, clock for clock (say both are at a moderate OC of 4.2ghz or so) the 980x will only be better at extra CPU tasks like rendering/encoding....and I extremely doubt it will be ''triple the price'' worth it.  Once the price tag of the 980x comes down to a reasonable level, like under $500 atleast, it may be worth it.  But that won't happen for probably a year.  The I7 920 is extreme overkill for 95% of tasks.  *When overclocked, nothing is going to be slow no matter what you are doing.
> *
> Oh and the 975 is a complete waste of money, no sense in buying a quad for the same price as the hex core with more cache and 32nm.



Not entirely true. Ran it on 4.06GHz and was on a rendering task. The CPU part of the rendering on AutoCAD froze my computer for half a minute (all cpu load % at 100. lol) until the video cards kicked in to do the rest of the visual job.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

you can't really compare a low end i7 to intel's top, as they are in different class. what many people that compare the value of chips don't realize is that these are benching chips, not your every day usage chips. most people that buy these chips are benchers because all extreme editions have unlocked multipliers. unless you just have money to throw away and want every performance drop no matter the cost, then that's also another application for these chips. are they worth it for the average joe? hell no. yet intel still comes out with them at this price because they know that there are people that will still buy them since it's the best that money can buy.



87dtna said:


> Once the price tag of the 980x comes down to a reasonable level, like under $500 atleast, it may be worth it.  But that won't happen for probably a year.
> 
> Oh and the 975 is a complete waste of money, no sense in buying a quad for the same price as the hex core with more cache and 32nm.



price tag coming down to $500? sorry, not ever going to happen. intel extreme editions will stay at $1000 and won't fluctuate like all other models as they get older. this is why you see the i7 975 still at $1000. if the pentium 4 extremes were not EOL, intel will still sell them to you for $1000 for 1000 unit trays.


----------

